# HEY HEY!!!!



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

hey , i do not know whats goin on?!! i have 5 4.5-5 inch reds in a 55 gallon tank, with natural pebbles and a large branchy piece of drift wood. two of my piranhas are all over the tank pressing their sides against each other and spinning! it looks like they are nibblingat each other but i see no signs of fin nips! i dont know what is goin on, can anyon help?? oh ya, their tails have turned almost completely black and their bodis have gotten darker.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

There are two possibilities. The first is that they might be fighting. Two of my biggest caribas did the same thing when I first put them in the tank together. They were spinning like a tornado! The second is that they might be in the mood to breed. Usually when they are ready to breed, they turn a dark black color. Check out SuperNate's breeding video, if they are doing this then they might be breeding... http://24.222.13.130/nate/movie.html


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ecknik Posted on Sep 26 2003, 04:33 AM
> There are two possibilities. The first is that they might be fighting. Two of my biggest caribas did the same thing when I first put them in the tank together. They were spinning like a tornado! The second is that they might be in the mood to breed. Usually when they are ready to breed, they turn a dark black color. Check out SuperNate's breeding video, if they are doing this then they might be breeding... http://24.222.13.130/nate/movie.html


The problem here is, unless you see actual spawning and fertilization of eggs, it could be 2 males or 2 females engaging in this act. Not unheard of and often the case. As for the video, I've seen it but shows no eggs or any type of actual fertilization from either fish before, during or after. But does give a generalized version of what occurs during mating. Suggest reading NIKE version of actual mating ritual which is well documented here at PFURY and found in our breeding section.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

good luck!


----------

